# Seeking a degree in General Studies



## King Raven Stark (May 19, 2012)

I am currently in the process of getting my General Studies but I have to take classes that are considered *distribution classes*. My question is what is a *distribution *class and why is it *called distribution*?


----------



## Rikilamaro (May 24, 2012)

I have no idea... let's do some research. 

First I need some information: Is this a statistics joke? If so, ha ha. If not, keep reading.

Second: What school/area of the world are you taking these classes in? Does the school's website explain these courses? If not, have you asked the registar/academic advisor this question? 

Third: What type of classes are considered distribution classes? 

Let me know, and I'll see if we can't figure it out.


----------



## King Raven Stark (May 31, 2012)

look if you don't know the answer then don't post anything


----------



## Kelise (May 31, 2012)

Stark, your response is uncalled for. Rikilamaro asked you for further clarification.


----------

